# Caulk Removal



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

So I have a customer who wants to replace their neo-angle shower door. It's been in for quite a while, been repeatedly caulked to seal leaks. The h.o. does not want to replace the pan or tile walls. My question is, is there any product, such as WD-40 or Goof-Off, that will soften the caked on caulk once I remove the door frame from the base. Any time I've re-caulked tub surrounds it has been a tedious process of scraping the old stuff off with razor blades. I'm just looking to get this one done without damaging the finish on the base yet not taking forever to get the old ****e off. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

elbow grease works the best


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks brother. Now I'll just have to find some younger man's elbow grease to use.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

A small pick to dig the caulk out works good, just be careful not to scratch the surounding surfaces. The heat from a hairdryer helps to soften the caulk, if u want a picture of the pick let me know.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> A small pick to dig the caulk out works good, just be careful not to scratch the surounding surfaces. The heat from a hairdryer helps to soften the caulk, if u want a picture of the pick let me know.
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty



The sound of the word "pick" has me a little concerned. I realize the process is a tedious pos. I was just hoping to speed it up a little with any kind of chemical assistance ( short of my consumption of amphetamines ).


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> The sound of the word "pick" has me a little concerned. I realize the process is a tedious pos. I was just hoping to speed it up a little with any kind of chemical assistance ( short of my consumption of amphetamines ).


I'd be worried bout the chemicals causing damage the surrounding surfaces. But it all depends on what u use.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

A can of freeze spray for circuit board troubleshooting.

Electronics shops have it. It works well but, is still a tedious job. 

Then acrysol to finish up and if you feel really ambitious some fine liquid auto polish/scratch remover or Novus polish.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Xylene or mineral spirits. Xylene is faster but might dull the finish of the fiberglass pan if you get too aggressive. You can neutralize the mineral spirits with alcohol.

The aluminum and ceramic will hold up just fine to these. Again, don't be too aggressive on the pan with the xylene.

Open a window.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Dap makes a product that will soften the caulking. ACE hardware used to stock it.


----------



## EricS (May 2, 2010)

I have thought it would be useful if they made an attachment for an oscillating tool with a plastic blade so it didn't damage fiberglass. Haven't ever wanted to risk it with the metal ones.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the helpfull ideas, except the pick ( sorry MissPLb). I really look forward to seeing the different opinions 7 skill-sets all the members here bring to the table. I'll letcha all know how it works out.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Thanks for all the helpfull ideas, except the pick ( sorry MissPLb). I really look forward to seeing the different opinions 7 skill-sets all the members here bring to the table. I'll letcha all know how it works out.


It's no problem, we all got different ways of doing stuff, and please let us know how it turns out.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

When the caulking is on tile I use a putty knife and heat it with a torch, takes the caulking off like a hot knife through butter, I dont know about on a fiberglass pan, I use this method to remove tubs mounted on a tile deck.


----------

